# My new homemade mirror blind



## headed south 2

I made this blind out of 3ft. mirror/ plexiglass. It measures 24in. at the top of each panel and 20in. at the bottom. It weight maybe 10 to 15lbs. and works great! This by far has been one of the coolest projects I have ever done. If anybody has any advice for me please let me know.

Thanks, Michael.


----------



## jspeights

Dude, that thing works great. I dont even see you at all.:cheers:

Seriously very cool. Let us know how the animals react to it. You may have a few bird strikes:biggrin:.


----------



## 3rdCoastKiller

looks good.. just wonder how the animals will react when the glare from the sun hits it...


----------



## 3rdCoastKiller

or when they see themselves


----------



## Buck Tag

Where did ya get the plexiglass? That looks cool! I wanna make one too.


----------



## headed south 2

My grandpa owns a glass shop in San Antonio. I want to start making them and selling them.


----------



## BadBob

your about to be rich get at it


----------



## Buck Tag

I live in SA, where's it at? I wanna make one?


----------



## Oceola

bigtek said:


> Where did ya get the plexiglass? That looks cool! I wanna make one too.


You can buy mirrored plexiglass wherever they sell plexiglass...4' x 8' sheets, 4' x 4' sheets. *Years* ago I made a 4' x 4' headboard out of it...my girlfriend really liked it!


----------



## hereford

I've got a ghost blind and they worlk pretty dang well. There is no sun glare as they are angled towards the ground and reflect what is 5 feet in front of them.

Through a few hunts I found that it works best if you set up just behind some brush or even better, some prickly pear. If you set it up just on bare ground, from the deer's eye sight level, it makes the ground look liks its the same level as the tree trunks. 

BIG TIP! Brush yourself in think on both sides. They can see you when they come in from the side. Also tie it down in the front and rear as wind will bust you.

All this said, when its set up right, its bretty bad ***.


----------



## jetlag887

I LIKE that! The only problem I see is that I have a feeling one of my bucks would come crashing through during the rut.


----------



## Jasmillertime

Oceola said:


> You can buy mirrored plexiglass wherever they sell plexiglass...4' x 8' sheets, 4' x 4' sheets. *Years ago I made a 4' x 4' headboard out of it...my girlfriend really liked it*!


that is hilarious. needed a good laugh this morning.


----------

